# If Foxhunting With Hounds.



## hobo (23 January 2017)

Is banned what about hunting with a pack of cats. Today when I turned the horses out the farm cats were waiting down the drive as I turned round the corner a fox was trotting by he took a detour and next thing that happened Sid & Shadow came belting round on the scent of Mr Foxy I just prayed they would not catch him!! They hunted him by scent and sound of the rustling as he went behind the shed. 

Anyone seen anything like this?


----------



## Alec Swan (23 January 2017)

The only experience of foxes and cats which I have was when I took a small cub home,  put him on the kitchen floor,  and he immediately scuttled off to hide behind the house cat who didn't seem in the least bit bothered.  They almost met as long lost cousins!

Alec.


----------



## Equi (23 January 2017)

hobo said:



			Is banned what about hunting with a pack of cats. Today when I turned the horses out the farm cats were waiting down the drive as I turned round the corner a fox was trotting by he took a detour and next thing that happened Sid & Shadow came belting round on the scent of Mr Foxy I just prayed they would not catch him!! They hunted him by scent and sound of the rustling as he went behind the shed. 

Anyone seen anything like this?
		
Click to expand...

Cats are vicious beasties - they forget they are not actually the size of lions. If one could harness the power of a cat, they would rule the world. Trump has a cat on his head, maybe thats why hes won O_O


----------



## Goldenstar (23 January 2017)

equi said:



			Cats are vicious beasties - they forget they are not actually the size of lions. If one could harness the power of a cat, they would rule the world. Trump has a cat on his head, maybe thats why hes won O_O
		
Click to expand...

I think it's a guinea pig not a cat .


----------



## Alec Swan (23 January 2017)

Goldenstar said:



			I think it's a guinea pig not a cat .
		
Click to expand...

At least Guinea Pigs are edible.

Alec.


----------



## Equi (23 January 2017)

Goldenstar said:



			I think it's a guinea pig not a cat .
		
Click to expand...

It could also be an abominable snowman dwarf..


----------



## Goldenstar (23 January 2017)

equi said:



			It could also be an abominable snowman dwarf..
		
Click to expand...

Mmmm you have a valid point .
Should we ask Nigel Farage to take a look when he swings by the Oval Office or perhaps TM the PM could take a look on Friday.


----------



## Smellycob (27 January 2017)

equi said:



			Trump has a cat on his head, maybe thats why hes won O_O
		
Click to expand...

Ha! Brilliant!


----------



## Roxylola (28 January 2017)

Pretty sure you are ok with a pair, it's just more than two that is the problem.  I only know this much because I had 3 dogs all of which were pretty drivey and I have worried on occasion that I might be in breach of the ban!


----------



## Alec Swan (28 January 2017)

Roxylola said:



			Pretty sure you are ok with a pair, it's just more than two that is the problem.  I only know this much because I had 3 dogs all of which were pretty drivey and I have worried on occasion that I might be in breach of the ban!
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure of the Law and to the letter,  I should be considering the times that I transgress,  but if pairs of dogs were permitted,  then we would still be coursing,  legally too!

Alec.


----------

